# 211K rcvr and 2TB desktop external hard drive with external power supply



## sharkcat313 (Feb 5, 2006)

Problem only with 2TB hard drive, 1TB or less no problem. Before HD is filled, it stops recording. Red light does not come on saying it is recording and it is not listed in directory. Put in a new 2TB HD, format it, all is well until drive get to some unknown filled capacity and any new recorded shows do not appear in directory, can play back all recordings listed in directory.
Dish says 211k rcvr compatible with 2TB drives.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe you're hitting the 999 recording limit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Maybe you're hitting the 999 recording limit.


Mmm... it's a limit of TR-50/DTV Pal or DVR+ models...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sharkcat313 said:


> Problem only with 2TB hard drive


First of all, please provide precisely models of the drives; I would recommend to install gSMARTcontrol software on your PC and post SMART and logs of your HDDs here


----------

